# Wan Kam Leung Practical Wing Chun



## Diabolik (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello

I am at the point of looking a new ma (few years experience with mostly bjj and muay thai) - the reason for it is that I am fed up in training competive arts ´cause I have no interest in competition (at least on any serious level), though I still probably will include some of them as an addition to my training. So I am now inclined towards more traditional MA, with the criteria that they must be useful for real-life self-defence. I have tried some "RBSD" kind of training and it surely is effective for what it is meant for (and I will probably still take a look on those systems in the future) - but I am interested in learning something more of an martial ART in contradictory to very basic gross motor skills (which what these RBSD systems are mostly about). And by martial ARTS I do not ofc mean any flashy kung-fu movie tricks, but more of a way of life - life long learning process you know? 

So where I live, there is a club of Wan Kam Leung´s Practical WC system (the head instructor visits in Hong Kong and other countries to study with the GM WKL himself on regular basis). 

So I would like to hear if there are any who have practised this system (not necessary with WKL himself but the officially affiliated schools that is)... I understand WKL trains some special force of police in Hong Kong so I guess he must know something right? 

Any comments welcome


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Feb 14, 2011)

I practice this system and though i am a beginner i can tell you that i train wing tsun and on your feet it is a veyr effective system that keeps the economy of movement and still delivers formidable blows to teh centreline of the opponent ... It is also the first style lee jun fan (bruce lee) learnt. Well good luck deciding as i think the other choice you would have would be shaolin kungfu ... but imo wing chun is more practical and probably less flashy.


----------



## Defence-Group (Feb 15, 2011)

i like WKL wingchun. is not my "style" so there a some things that i have a other picture, but his skills are pretty cool... a very good adress in Hong-Kong to train wingchun.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Feb 15, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> ... It is also the first style lee jun fan (bruce lee) learnt.


 
Do you mean Bruce Lee studied WKL Wing Chun system, or just Wing Chun in general?


----------



## jaidee (Feb 15, 2011)

Bruce Lee learned wing chun from Wong Shun Leung and was mentored by Yip Man. Wan Kam Leung sifu was Wong Shun Leung. 

Bruce Lee from what I understand was senior to Wan Kam Leung. So technically what Wan Kam Leung is teaching is the WSL lineage.


----------



## bully (Feb 16, 2011)

I should be attending a class at his school in HK in the next couple of weeks so I will let you know what I think.


----------



## jaidee (Feb 16, 2011)

I have see a couple of his videos. 

His stance and movements are very solid and stable. You will notice that he puts little effort however generates a lot of power.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 11, 2011)

I have nothing but words of praise for Grandmaster Wan Kam Leung and his Wing Chun system.


----------

